# samba problems please help.

## McVeigh

I'm finally setting up samba....

when trying to add users via the smbsh script ig et this:

```
midas root # smbsh

[2002/07/14 22:27:19, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2065)

  Unknown parameter encountered: "SO_RCVBUF"

[2002/07/14 22:27:19, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(2740)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "SO_RCVBUF"

Username: seth

Password:

smbsh: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/sbin/smbwrapper.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

midas root #
```

I can't remember if I can edit the /etc/samba/smbusers file by hand w/o errors.

any ideas?

----------

## Syntaxis

Yep, you should be able to edit the file by hand without any repercussions.

----------

## McVeigh

OK I edited smbusers by hand I added me...

```
# Unix_name = SMB_name1 SMB_name2 ...

# /space/gentoo/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/smbusers,v 1.2 2002/05/04 03:29:36 woodchip Exp

root = administrator admin

nobody = guest pcguest smbguest

seth = seth

```

then I try "smbpasswd seth"

```
idas root # smbpasswd seth

Unknown parameter encountered: "SO_RCVBUF"

Ignoring unknown parameter "SO_RCVBUF"

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

unable to open passdb database.

Failed to find entry for user seth.

Failed to modify password entry for user seth

midas root #

```

that's the error I get. I unmerged and reemerged it BTW

----------

## mglauche

I think it should be smbpasswd -a seth for a new user  :Wink: 

(and i think smbpasswd needs its passwd file to be present, so if its not there, look in /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd (that *should* be the default location, don't know if its true with gentoo))

----------

